# Easter Photo Contest: Enter Here!



## LizardGirl

This month's contest theme is EASTER! Bunnies and chocolate and baby chicks oh my! 

Entries will be accepted until the 15th. Only one photo per person, and only the first 10 pictures will be entered. Get them in fast! Voting will start on the 16th.
Also, although this is a religious holiday, please try to avoid anything religious in your photos. Thank you!  

Once the 10 entries are in: Feel free to share your pictures still! Although they won't be in the contest, people will still enjoy seeing everyone's themed pictures.


----------



## Aleshea




----------



## dorasdaddy

Here are our girls "on the hunt" lol 
Amelia Dee "Millie" on the left Dora on the right


----------



## sillybowtie

I am just as cute as a bunny!

I love the face Ace has in this picture!


----------



## Hedgie17

aww! those are all really cute! sillybotie, how did you get your hedgie to sit still with those bunny ears? lol


----------



## iamdbf

dorasdaddy, i think you want to eat the hedgehogs in that pic...


(okay, that was edited to say that after i posted this, but just ignore that i said this read on and it'll look funny)


----------



## dorasdaddy

lol....that is exactly what it says below the pic....lmao


----------



## iamdbf

wow i didnt seee that i feel soooo dumb. u know what? i'll edit my post to make u look stupid. (not that much. it'll be funny)


----------



## iamdbf

yay. now u said that the pics says below it that u want to eat the hedgeis. hehe. oh, me.


----------



## azyrios

rofl >.> very funny


----------



## drpepperheather

I'm assuming that I can't enter this contest since I won the last one, but I still wanted to share Ziggy's Easter photos that he and I took today...


----------



## sebian

That last one is awesome!!! 

Ziggy is adorable!


----------



## Vortex

here's Lulu's picture =D
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... lu/028.jpg


----------



## hedgieluver

heather, ur pics always turn out amazing!!!!!!! wat kind of cam do u have?????
plus Ziggy is always adorable!!!!


----------



## drpepperheather

Thanks Sebian and hedgieluver! 



hedgieluver said:


> wat kind of cam do u have?????


I have a Canon Rebel Xti (DSLR). Unfortunately the LCD screen is busted so I can't change my settings or preview my photos, but I am pretty handy with photo editing programs so I can usually fix them up after I get them on my computer. I also have a Canon PowerShot, but the photos don't turn out nearly as good when I use that one (but it is more handy to carry around when I'm out and about.)

I think one of the tricks to getting un-blurry hedgie photos is to use focus-lock (and definately not use the auto-focus that has all the different points, because that will usually focus on something still in the background instead of a squirmy hedgehog!) First, I set my cameras so that only the middle auto-focus square focuses. When I take photos I put my subject's eyes in the very middle (under the focus square), press the shutter half-way down to "lock" the focus, then recompose my shot and push the shutter the rest of the way down to take the photo. I'm sure you can google your camera type and "focus lock" and it will explain how to use it much better than I could.


----------



## sebian

drpepperheather said:


> I think one of the tricks to getting un-blurry hedgie photos is to use focus-lock (and definately not use the auto-focus that has all the different points, because that will usually focus on something still in the background instead of a squirmy hedgehog!)


I also find that you really need to take a LOT of pictures. My shutter usually scares most of my hedgies, so I just keep clicking until they get used to the sound and look up. I usually get 2 or 3 good pictures for ever 25 I take.. if I'm lucky :roll:


----------



## LizardGirl

> I also find that you really need to take a LOT of pictures. My shutter usually scares most of my hedgies, so I just keep clicking until they get used to the sound and look up. I usually get 2 or 3 good pictures for ever 25 I take.. if I'm lucky


I agree. I get a slim "nice picture to so-so picture" ratio, hehe.

People, if your camera has macro, (which nearly all do) use it! It's symbol is the little tulip/flower, it helps you focus on small/detailed objects.


----------



## LizardGirl

If anyone is interested, I got a few pics of Inky outside today. You can find them here:
http://inkyhedgie3.webs.com/apps/photos/
















Heather, that might be a good idea. We can't have someone winning every contest! :lol: Ziggy can dazzle us again next month! (Thank you for sharing those pics, by the way - they are fantastic)

Great pics so far, everyone!


----------



## dawn71

Here's Spike.. this was the best pic out of 20 ish! :lol: Can't get him to stay still for long!
He wasn't a fan of the colored straw!


----------



## drpepperheather

LizardGirl said:


> Heather, that might be a good idea. We can't have someone winning every contest! :lol: Ziggy can dazzle us again next month!


LOL, I totally wasn't saying that I was going to win!! :lol:

I was just thinking that since there are sooo many members on this forum and only 10 entries allowed for the contest, it would be more fair to let someone else have the spot since I've already won a contest. But I still like taking the themed photos to share...plus they make for super-cute holiday e-cards to send to my family and friends!

And like you all have been saying, I too take HUNDREDS of photos to get maybe two or three that actually turn out. Horray for digital cameras and 4GB memory cards!!


----------



## Coco

Incredible things happens every where



Kéona's litter photo at 18 days , Colette, Sept-Iles, QC, Canada


----------



## shetland

I am in love with Inky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Perhaps he would like to visit me Heeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Hedgie17

coco, those little babys are super cute!!!  i love how the little hedgies are "hatching" from the egg!


----------



## Coco

Thanks Hedgie17
They are born on march 14th from Kéona, Algérian cinnamon mother ,,
i love them a lot they are beautiful but also realy easy to handle ,,,,

I don't have to took a lot of pictures to have that one ,just 2 and it's done ,


----------



## azyrios

Can everyone please edit their posts to include their hedgehogs names >.<
I am constantly trying to update the wiki with these wonderful pictures and want to include the stars as well as the photographers names. (If you wish to use a real name as well as your screen name, include that as well).


----------



## Nancy

Coco, you can send me a couple of those eggs. :lol: They are adorable. 

This month is going to be just about impossible to vote for only one. They are all awesome.


----------



## hedgie love

I'm going to take some pictures of Herisson is a wheat grass basket we've been growing for Easter tonight and post one here!


----------



## Coco

Nancy ,,,

yeahhhh they are realy cute ,,,,that's the one i send you photos about 7 babies in the litter ,but Kéona lost 3 littles ones, the smallest of the litter , their weights was about 3 gr ,,,realy to small to stay alive ,,,but ,,,,,the four others are in real good shape like you can see ,,,

If you want some you'll have to wait for her next litter cause this one is all sold ,,lollll

PS : I can send you empty eggs if you insist ,,,    :roll: :roll:


----------



## kandyhedgie

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Amazing. Absolutely amazing. Yknow... people take cute pics of kittens + seasonal goodies, but hedgies totally have them beat. Because not only are hedgies just as adorable, the pictures turn out hilarious too.

Coco: Can you blow up that picture a little bigger? I really want to see that baby on the far right... he is trying to get in or out of that egg? Or is he stuck? Too funny! 

sillybowtie: the expression on your hedgie's face + bunny ears = priceless


----------



## Coco

kandyhedgie
I am sory to can send it larger but when i use 640 pixel the photo miss a part on the right ,,
but you can save it on your computer an after that look the photo with a zoom ,,,,,,

The baby try to get in the eggs cause a the start I put only is back in the shell !!!!

With little one ,,,,we have to take what we can cause they moove all the time ,,,lollllllll


----------



## Manics Girl

First time entering a photo contest here, had tons of fun making up the stage.
All the hedgies in here look super adorable !!

Here's my cutie, Manic


----------



## shetland

All the pictures are just wonderful! Such backgrounds and such hedgies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How will I ever be able to vote for just one???


----------



## Coco

so cuteeeee


----------



## hedgie love

[attachment=0:1bhkykdo]sgb_4777.jpg[/attachment:1bhkykdo]


----------



## iamdbf

Cute pic! ur hedgie has an original look about him/her.

As for Jade, being jwish, we dont have much eatery stuff, so she'll have to sit one out.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

AWW!! they are all so cute!! 

Here's a few of my Shelby!









I know theres candy in here somewhere!










We hope you all had a Happy Easter!


----------



## LizardGirl

We have two more days to enter! Great job everyone, those are some adorable shots.


----------



## Mika

Is it too late to put mine??

Here is Mika-Bunny!!


----------



## azyrios

nope your not to late mika

Very cute!


----------



## Mika

Thanks!!  

But it says at the begining that only the 10 1st pictures will be in the contest!! :?


----------



## azyrios

hmmm... i'll count again. i thought you were #10.

edit: ya you are number 10. drpepperheather and Ziggy won last month, so they are not in this months contest and are just sharing photos. I believe LizardGirl was also just sharing photos and not entering the contest, but i am not sure.

That makes you the last spot!

Good luck to all who have entered so far!
Next month is May, and April Showers bring May FLOWERS!
That's right, next month is all about FLOWERS

If you have any additional Easter pictures feel free to post them and i will add them to the contest pages of Hedgehog Wiki as additional pictures. I am sure everyone would lvoe to see your hedgie!


----------



## Mika

When can we vote for the contest?


----------



## azyrios

Voting should be open a little later tonight. If LG doesn't have it set up a little later I'll do it. (I know people can get busy and i am pretty much on here constantly)


----------



## LizardGirl

Hmm, I'm not sure if Shelbys Mom was entering the contest. I'm going to guess she is... :?


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Sure if there's room we'll enter if not that's cool too.
I don't expect to win because the others were great and I couldn't find much easter stuff.
just wanted to show off my girl.


----------



## LizardGirl

Ah, well you are in it! Good luck!


----------

